# home made trap



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

first pic is of a shower trap, thats what i could get a pic of, it got worse, went over to a 3" line and into a "T" on its side. i was there to replace a shower drain, the cust was one of those lovely attitude cust that you really want to choke, although it might have something to do with me showing her how this was wrong and should all be replaced and her telling me "well my brother put it in and he said its fine, he should know, hes a master plumber", hes a master plumber that should be working at home cheapo.
the water heater vent i saw when giving my client a free inspection, gonna be going back next week to replace it with hard pipe and do it right.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

STOLEN ---- Bugs Bunny Voice """ What a Maroon """


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Dude knows how to handle a sharpie, thats for sure.:laughing:


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

No unions on that water heater and it looks like a thread protector used as a coupling on that gas line!

That trap is pretty bad. Vent 90's, s-trap, San tee on its back, doubt the weir height is correct 

Got to love it!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Surprise surprise surprise. Where there is one problem there is probably more.


----------



## gname78683 (Aug 10, 2012)

Did he pay his brother extra for all that primer because it looks custom to me lol..


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I would have to ask, if your brother, who's a master plumber, fixed it, then why am I here fixing it again?


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

lol san-tee is on its side and thats an S trap....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hey no admit that's my sisters house. Wth are you doin over ther ??? You leave my install alone !!!


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Is that a dryer vent on the heater?


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hahha and those look like vent 90s too!


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Is that a dryer vent on the heater?


actually, its a chimney liner that just goes all the way to the heater. didnt take a pic of the dryer,but it was that thin silver vent crap and went up and down like 6 times and was 20' long...and the dryer was only 6' from the wall...
we dont have to use unions on the copper lines here and that is a thread protector on the gas line.


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

you don't use DI-electric unions or similar to negate electrolysis?? Or were you being sarcastic??


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

dodgefreak8 said:


> you don't use DI-electric unions or similar to negate electrolysis?? Or were you being sarcastic??


we use di electric nipples, the unions i was meaning are the copper unions for easy disconnect. we only use rhemm or bradford white water heaters and we just use the nipples that are on them, they arent di electric but just simple plastic lined, but have never had any issues doing that. if i would ever put in a heater that didnt come with nipples, then yes i would use di nipples, i never put copper right to the heater.


----------

